# Nexus 10 Root Tool Kit



## user997 (Apr 30, 2012)

Saw this on XDA, know there was some mention of the Nexus 4 tool kit but haven't seen anyone reference the Nexus 10 version.

http://forum.xda-dev...php?t=2001868bb


----------



## 21chip (Oct 15, 2011)

Mskip has one. *NEXUS 10 TOOLKIT V1.3.0 *He does a great job! Iv use his programs in the past.
Not sure if it works with 4.2.1. I see he has a new one 1.4.0 iv been trying to find. Anyone know where i can find nexus 10 toolkit V1.4.0 ?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001868


----------

